# Im trying to identify this kettle as far as date and brand. It was my great great grandmothers, so its at least late 1800’s area.



## dave118 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.castironcollector.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4993 This should get you a bit closer to the answer


----------



## dave118 (Jun 30, 2020)

chefbillyb said:


> http://www.castironcollector.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4993 This should get you a bit closer to the answer


Thanks, we are thinking its from Chattanooga Stove Co but not sure.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Looks like this one to me but the star on top is not as big.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-CAST-IRON-8-STAR-TEA-KETTLE-/333013999966


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Maybe more like this one: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-chattanooga-star-black-cast-1918952695. I'd say its almost definitely chattanoooga.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

How do you season a cast iron kettle to prevent rust from all the water always going through it?


----------

